# Anyone have a boxcar chassis they'd sell me cheap?



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm trying to put pickups inside a boxcar... however, the boxcar chassis I have is the big thick cast metal type, not the thin sheet metal. I need the sheet metal kind so I can drill the floor out and install a tender pickup kit in there. I don't want to buy a car on eBay just to sacrifice the shell... anybody got a spare sheet metal boxcar chassis (with the holes, not the tabs)? Postwar!

Thanks.

Charles.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I presume you're talking S-scale, right?


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Yea, postwar American Flyer. A cheap refrigerator car or something, I don't care about the couplers or anything else, I just need a sheet metal (not cast) chassis, with holes (not tabs). 

Charles.


----------

